# Impossible de changer mes icônes



## sebbob56 (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite changer les icônes de certains dossiers que j'ai crée.
J'ai suivis la procédure présente sur le forum (copier l'image qui doit remplacer l'icone du dossier, puis pomme+i sur le dossier, cliquer en haut à droite et pomme+V pour remplacer)
Tout ce que j'obtiens c'est un icone blanc avec jpeg dessus ou bien png

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Normal tu dois choisir des icônes Mac OS X pas des images, tu peux toutefois les convertir avec Img2icns.


----------

